# Hi



## goldlion82 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm a new gal, and I'm trying to lose some weight and get some definition.  I was wondering if anyone has some good diet suggestions.  I'm a vegetarian(I know, lame) and not willing to budge on that.  I've been mostly doing beans and brown rice, but my taste buds are boooored!  I eat cereal or oatmeal in the morning.  Fruits and broccoli for snacks.  I need more variety.  Suggestions?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*goldlion82* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## goldlion82 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry!! Is there a way to delete this?


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## brazey (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to Im. You might get help in the Nutrition Forum, but I don't think there's a lot of vegetarians here.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome! Yeah what brazey said..not to sure how many vegetarians you will find here but training wise you should do lots of cardio and weight train. Not to sure about te diet part being that im not a vegetarian but goodluck!


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome goldlion82.......fruits....yams...more interesting salad dressings......


----------



## windjam (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to the board even though you don't eat meat.. lol


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to the board. 
There's alot of non-meat diet plans and books all over the net and in most book stores. With a little research you should have no problem-good luck with your goals.


----------



## lisarox (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Homeslice, adding some meat back into your life wouldn't be so bad! But if that's your angle then good luck to you and check out all the diet and nutrition info that is on here!


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------

